# door locks sticking



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Bob! I'm in Pierce County. 
I'll move your post to "Automotive"..... 

Gary


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

For door locks sticking, I generally use WD-40 and simply stick the little tube into the lock cylinder and give it a good shot. Be sure to wipe under the lock regularly as it will continue to leak out as time goes by.

Be sure to spray the lock mechanism as well (the part in the door where it meets the door jamb. Ford uses a switch in the mechanism and if can stick sometimes which will make the interior light stay on and the "door open" light to stay on. Spraying the mechanism with WD 40 generally takes care of it.

For the weather seal, I tend to use spray silicone. Spray it on and tag a rag and wipe down making sure everything gets coated. Some folks like to use Armor All for that as well.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

i guess, folks got all the regular smelly stuff covered..

if you have water in your lock, or around it, it will freeze. sorry, power locks come handy...

i have tried everything and nothing really works, as ice melts, and freezes overnight, rain falls, gets into lock, and freezes overnight. you need a good long term lubricant that will not allow water in and prevent locks from getting sticky..

ATF works well, btw. you can't spray it in, but you can liberally pour it onto the key, insert key, and turn it left/right few times, then repeat this 5-6 times.

they sell lock de-frosting spray in parts stores, but you can mix alcohol/water and make one yourself. works on windshield either. rubbing alcohol or methanol. or spike windshield washing fluid with a good dose of rubbing alcohol, to raise proof up.

as an instant measure, cup of very hot water, poured onto the lock, de-freezes it very fast. problem is, you pour water all over the lock, so it may freeze later again. 

we used to have, back in old country, metal flaps that will cover lock and prevent moisture from getting in. you had to swing it to the side to insert key. was quite cold winter country. up to -40C. also, locks were protruding from the door panel out. hence, water floating down the door panel will not get inside.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

The title say door locks, and I think everyone has given some good reples. You then go on to say something about keeping your car doors from freezing shut. If you are having a problem with this, make sure the rubber seals are well lubricated. A good silicone spray works well.


----------

